# uneaten food?!?!



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

If theres uneaten pieces of shrip on my tank after a day should i remove it or leave it in? my rbps are just a bit bigger then 2 toonies


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yea id take it out . it will jus end up fouling ur water up


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

They won't eat it after a couple hours anyways, it's no longer fresh, so take it out or it will rot.
Figure how much they can stomach how often, and you won't have to waste any.


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

okay cool guys


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i usually take mine out if not eaten within 30 minutes:

which has only been once


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

I left some uneaten squid in the tank for about 2 hours today and it really stunk my room out! I had to change thier water as it smelt off!!!

Is this normal? I'll be taking it out after 15mins from now on!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I'D take it out after the 5 minutes.


----------



## Gilderoy (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok i'll do that!!

Thanks


----------



## Killer Carp (Dec 29, 2004)

Any food left in my tank after 24hrs gets removed. I leave it in there that long because one of my reds is extremely shy and will only eat at night so in the morning any "leftovers" from the day before are usually gone. After a couple days it will get moldy and start to stink so don't go much past 24hrs.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

crhisw said:


> If theres uneaten pieces of shrip on my tank after a day should i remove it or leave it in? my rbps are just a bit bigger then *2 toonies*
> [snapback]811447[/snapback]​


I'm picturing all the non-Canadians wondering WTF a toonie is!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

mine gets an hour or so coz they r still shy but any thing after that has to come out coz it will cause your water to turn very bad!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh....an hour max. the idea is to not feed too much but you will get to know how much they eat


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah take out after half hour


----------

